# ApoBot - Programmier den Bot



## Apo (18. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

mal wieder ein kleines Spiel von mir.
In ApoBot geht es darum einen Bot so zu programmieren, dass er die blauen Tiles in rote umwandelt. Dazu kann er gerade aus gehen, sich drehen, springen und die Tile umfärben. Die Kommandos einfach per Drag&Drop in die Mainmethode ziehen und schon macht der Bot genau das was er soll (hoffentlich)
Aber auch Funktionen könnt ihr "schreiben" und diese dann so oft wie ihr Platz und Lust habt, wiederverwenden. =)
Nichts verstanden? Dann versucht es einfach aus. Macht Spaß und in den nächsten Tagen werden noch neue Levels folgen.
Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn es ein paar Leute testen könnten.

ToDo:
Ändern würde ich gerne noch das Spielerbild (wirklich ein Roboter nehmen ... man muss nur einen finden  )
Und vielleicht die Tiles noch so verbessern, das man bei bestimmten Höhen einen besseren Überblick behält.
Außerdem sind noch 2 Buttons zum Drehen der Kamera um 90° geplant.

Habt ihr sonst noch Ideen, wie man das Spiel verbessern könnte? =) 

Download und Applet: Klick mich

Screenshot:


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Mrz 2009)

Ich könnte stundenlang zuschauen


----------



## Apo (18. Mrz 2009)

Es lebe die Rekursion 
Ich hatte schon überlegt noch if Bedigungen oder Abbruchbedingen mit reinzubringen. Ich weiß nur nicht genau wie ich das am besten und schönsten und userfreundlich umsetzen kann =)


----------



## Marco13 (18. Mrz 2009)

Fast könnte man sagen: "Wie immer"  Ein nettes Spiel - und da sind ja inzwischen schon so einige zusammengekommen. 

Ein paar "Kritik"punkte:

Bei Firefox/WinXP macht die Rechte Maustaste ein Menü auf - wenn man einmal gescrollt hat, kommt offenbar kein "MouseReleased" mehr an, und man muss "Reset" machen um wieder Kommands ziehen zu können. 

Die Infotexte: 
Not every bot ever created can
-> "No bot ever created can..." (klingt aber immernoch komisch) !?
You can use the f1-function so often you will 
-> ... as often (as many times) as you want
You pass the level 
-> eher "passed" ?

Das "blau" der blauen Tiles könnte etwas blauer sein, aber man erkennt's schon.

Und noch die Art von Fehler, die jeder Programmierer hasst: _Bei mir_  ist es _manchmal_  passiert, dass das Tutorial sich aufgehängt hat - man einfach auf "Go" geklickt hat, und nicht passiert ist - aber bisher nur, nachdem die Rechte Maustaste gezickt hat, das könnte damit zusammenhängen. 

Ein (weiteres) Detail: Es könnte manchmal hilfreich sein, wenn man die Kommandos direkt in der Funktion rumziehen könnte (wenn man etwa einen falschen Schritt eingebaut hat, und danach 5 weitere Schritte kommen, muss man die alle löschen und neu einfügen...). Aber es gibt was, was dagegen hilft: _Denken_


----------



## Apo (18. Mrz 2009)

Ah danke fürs Testen =)

Das mit dem Verschieben ist eine sehr gute Idee. Die setze ich morgen gleich mal um. Dann musst du auch nicht mehr die rechte Maustaste betätigen, um die Kommands zu löschen, kannst sie einfach ins leere gehen lassen.
Für das Scrollen werde ich noch die Pfeiltasten einbauen. Damit man nicht mehr die recht Maustaste benutzen muss. =)

Den Fehler im Tutorial ... kam bei mir gar nicht vor ... ich halte das mal im Auge

Das "blau" der Tiles kann ich gerne noch farbiger machen =)

Die Infotexte passe ich dann auch gleich an.=)

Desweiteren werden morgen dann gleich noch neue Levels folgen. =)


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Mrz 2009)

Auch noch bisschen Kritik von mir... Marco hat aber schon das wichtigste gesagt, was ich auch sagen wollte.

Das Englisch im Tutorial ist generell noch etwas... suboptimal, diplomatisch ausgedrückt 
Solltest du nochmal drüberlesen - wenn du willst kann ich auch mal die Fehler rausschreiben die ich finde.

Grafisch (versteh mich nicht falsch, ich meckere auf hohem Niveau!) bin ich auch irgendwie besseres von dir gewohnt. Vor allem das Grau im Hintergrund finde ich ziemlich unschön. Die Farben von den einzelnen Platten sollten sich auf jeden Fall mehr unterscheiden - man gewöhnt sich schnell dran, aber anfangs war ich sehr verwirrt. Auch die Symbole, schwarz auf grau... mag ich nicht so. Nebenbei: wenn die bunter wären, würde das Tutorial vllt auch irgendwie besser passen.

Zur Bedienung würde ich auf jeden Fall auch sagen, dass man auch die Sachen die schon eingefügt sind ziehen können sollte. Aber generell wird mir zu viel ge-drag-and-dropt. Schöner fände ich wenn man (zusätzlich zum d'n'd) entweder durch Klick auf die Symbole im menü ein solches Symbol an der ersten freien Stelle einfügen könnte, oder wenn man die Symbole im Menü sozusagen "highlighten" könnte und dann in die Methoden mit einem einfachen Klick einfügen.

So, ich hoffe das wars fürs erste 

PS: Das 3D ist nicht selbstgebastelt, oder?


----------



## musiKk (18. Mrz 2009)

Hast dich aber ganz schön von light-bot inspirieren lassen, oder?


----------



## hdi (18. Mrz 2009)

Sag mal, den Src möchtest du nicht veröffentlichen? Ich denke du würdest
damit vielen Leuten einiges beibringen können... Also ich würd mich riesig freuen
mal in den Source von so einem - doch etwas "komplexeren" Spiels - reinzukucken.
Wie schaut's aus :bahnhof:

ps: das mit dem light-bot ist lustig. tutorial-text 1:1 übernommen 
Aber es geht ja um den Spass an der Sache.


----------



## Quaxli (19. Mrz 2009)

Marco13 hat gesagt.:


> Fast könnte man sagen: "Wie immer"  Ein nettes Spiel - und da sind ja inzwischen schon so einige zusammengekommen.
> ..



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Erinnert mich ein bißchen an das Brettspiel "Robo-Ralley" zu dem ich mir auch schon mal überlegt habe, ob man das umsetzen könnte.


----------



## Apo (19. Mrz 2009)

Das ist vollkommen richtig. Light-Bot ist das Vorbild. Aber die 12 Levels waren mir zu wenig und die feste Vorgabe immer die gleiche Anzahl von Kommandos benutzen zu können, war mir nichts. =)

Da ich dieses Jahr wieder mal den Programmierwettbewerb an meiner Uni stellen darf und nicht alle Leute fit in Sachen Programmierung sind, fand ich den spielerischen Ansatz hier zur Vermittlung von Funktionen und deren Wiederverwendung sehr gut. =) Auch Rekursion (leider ohne Abbruchbedingung) kann dargestellt werden.
Ich hoffe so kann ich die Studenten ermutigen, sich mit dem Programmierwettbewerb zu beschäftigen. Also ich möchte das Spiel als Lehrmittel einsetzen. =)

Die Steuerung habe ich mal angepasst.
Nun kann man auch innerhalb der Funktionen die Kommandos hin und herziehen. Aber auch die Idee von Illu war super. Nun ist ein Kommando immer umrandet mit einem goldenen Rand. Dieses Kommando kann man mit einfachem Klick auf ein leeres Feld in den Funktionen setzen. Mit dem Mausrad kann man zwsichen den Kommandos hin und herswitchen oder man klickt einfach das Kommando an und schon wird das gewählt. Klingt schwierig ist aber sehr einfach und nun kann man sehr viel schneller seine Funktionen bauen. Auf jeden Fall danke dafür.

Den Tut-Text leicht angepasst.

Rein fabrlich ist es erstmal beim alten geblieben. Ich spiele grad mit ein paar Farben rum. Aber Schwarz auf Grau geht wirklich eigentlich nicht. Das wird auf jeden Fall noch verändert. Danke für den Hinweis. =)

Die neuste Version ist natürlich schon online und kann getestet werden. =)

Ach so der Source wird natürlich noch veröffentlicht. Bloss derzeit arbeite ich noch dran und da finde ich es unpraktisch. In absehbarer Zeit stelle ich ihn aber on.


Aber das Spiel Robo-Rally sieht ja mal genial aus. Das würde sich auch PERFEKT für einen Programmierwettbewerb eignen. Hier im Forum bekommt man echt tolle Infos und neue Ideen =)


----------



## Illuvatar (19. Mrz 2009)

Apo hat gesagt.:


> Die Steuerung habe ich mal angepasst.



So hatte ichs mir vorgestellt:toll:


----------



## Mostly_Harmless (19. Mrz 2009)

Apo hat gesagt.:


> Nun ist ein Kommando immer umrandet mit einem goldenen Rand. Dieses Kommando kann man mit einfachem Klick auf ein leeres Feld in den Funktionen setzen. Mit dem Mausrad kann man zwsichen den Kommandos hin und herswitchen oder man klickt einfach das Kommando an und schon wird das gewählt.
> [...]
> Die neuste Version ist natürlich schon online und kann getestet werden. =)



Wenn man mit dem Mausrad durch die Befehle scrollen will, werden leider nicht nur diese markiert, sondern auch die anderen Menüelemente (z.B. der "Reset"-Button). Oder sogar der nur im Hauptmenü sichtbare "Editor"-Button.
Versucht man diese ausgewählten Elemente nun trotzdem in die Befehlsliste einzufügen, gibt's unschöne Nebenwirkungen (z.B. verschwinden die Felder, in die man die Befehle reinzieht).

Hab noch zwei Screenshots angehängt.


----------



## Spacerat (19. Mrz 2009)

Nettes Spiel... und 'ne Einführung in KI-Programmierung? Oder ist das eher ungewollt?
Ob einem das farbliche Zusammenspiel bei der Grafik gefällt oder nicht, ist eher Geschmackssache oder Gesprächsstoff für Kunst-Wissenschaftler. Mir ist in dieser Hinsicht nur die Spielfigur aufgefallen -> Sieht aus wie Sonic mit 'nem Teletabbi-Gesicht. Das ist allerdings nur ein Eindruck, keine Bewertung. Muss also nicht geändert werden.
An dem Quellcode wäre ich auch interessiert...


----------



## hdi (19. Mrz 2009)

> und 'ne Einführung in KI-Programmierung?


Eher das komplette Gegenteil würd ich mal sagen. In diesem Spiel gibt es
keinen Funken KI, der Bot steht nur dumm da und kann "alleine" nichts tun.

Aber das is ja grad der Witz am Game, dass man selber die KI spielt.


----------



## Spacerat (19. Mrz 2009)

@hdi: Ja, ne... ist mir aufgefallen... Aber befasst man sich in solchen Einführungen nicht erst mal nur mit der Problematik, statt gleich ein Ergebnis zu liefern? (edit: ang. du möchtest ein Buch über das Thema schreiben. Wie würdest du anfangen?)


----------



## hdi (19. Mrz 2009)

Also erstmal sollte man wissen dass "KI" in Spielen nicht viel gemeinsam hat mit
dem Forschungsgebiet der künstlichen Intelligenz. Das Ziel ist das selbe, aber
man redet bei Spielen von "KI", die eig. keine ist.
KI heisst ja eigentlich selbstständiges Lernen, und das wird in spielen nur möglichst 
gut gefaked, indem es bei bestimmten Events mehrere Parameter gibt, die da reingehen.

zB in nem Shooter wirfst du eine Granate. Es wird dort von "KI" geredet wenn der
Gegner dann hinter ein Auto läuft und sich Schutz sucht zB. und wenn es kein Auto
gibt, dann halt hinter das nächstbeste Objekt.
Allerdings ist das nicht wirklich künstliche Intelligenz, sondern nur ausgetüftelte
Algorithmen, die aber deterministisch sind.

D.h. es gibt kein Spiel wo der Entwickler sagt "keine Ahnung was der Soldat macht
wenn du ihn mit ner Waffe bedrohst, mal kucken".
Das wär ja dann wahre Intelligenz, wenn zB die Soldaten in einem Shooter einfach
ihr Zeug zusammenpacken und ne Grillparty schmeissen, statt sich umzubringen 
Aber das wird nicht passieren, weil das nicht programmiert ist.

...heisst aber nicht dass es bei Robotik anders ist. Insofern ist Robotik genauso 
wenig KI, aber es ist halt schon noch mal n bisschen was anderes.
Es gibt zu diesem Zeitpunkt
aber  keine echte KI, es scheint nur so zu sein, und Programme können zwar
dynamisch, also zur Laufzeit, "dazulernen", aber sie sie können nicht die Grenzen
ihres eigenen Daseins sprengen und das Programm umschreiben.

Stichwort technologische Singularität.

Saugeiles Thema, gibt's irgendwann mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, würde
ich sagen. Wenn man mal 500 Jahre zurückdenkt. 500 Jahre sind nix, und jetzt
schau dir die Welt heute an im Verlgeich zu vor 500 Jahren. Flugzeuge?
UNMÖGLICH! Schneller Reisen als ein Pferd laufen kann? UNMÖGLICH! Da stribt man.... 

und heute: Beamen? UNMÖGLICH! Über-Lichtgeschwindikgeit? UNMÖGLICH!
Ja ja, wer's glaubt..
Mal ehrlich, Zeitreisen ist, finde ich, das einzige, das wirklich nur schwer vorstellbar ist. 
Weil es in sich total unschlüssig ist und keinen Sinn macht, aber auch hier würd ich
niemals nie sagen.
Man hat ja kein Plan, was isn das Universum bitteschön für ein Teil?
Naja, genug abgeschweift


----------



## Marco13 (19. Mrz 2009)

Ach ja, das alte L(ie/ei)d, das mein Intellektik-Prof schon immer beschrieben hat: ~~"Die KI-Forschung beschäftigt sich mit künstlicher Intelligenz, und wenn sie eine Aufgabe gelöst hat, ist es auf einmal keine KI mehr, sondern nurnoch 'irgendein Algorithmus'  ".

Wenn du hier Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach irgendwas findest, was mit Soldaten und Grillparties zu tun hat, sag' bescheid - ansonsten gehe ich davon aus, dass deine Definition von Künstlicher Intelligenz eben nicht dem entspricht, was Russel & Norvig darunter verstehen


----------



## Schandro (19. Mrz 2009)

Echt ein schönes Spiel.
Ein bisschen schwerere Levels und eine einstellung wie schnell die Befehle abgearbeitet werden wären toll. Zurzeit bewegt sich der "Roboter" imho noch zu langsam.


----------



## Spacerat (19. Mrz 2009)

hdi hat gesagt.:


> Wenn man mal 500 Jahre zurückdenkt. 500 Jahre sind nix, und jetzt
> schau dir die Welt heute an im Verlgeich zu vor 500 Jahren. Flugzeuge?
> UNMÖGLICH! Schneller Reisen als ein Pferd laufen kann? UNMÖGLICH! Da stribt man....
> 
> ...


und weitere 50000 jahre?
-KIs sind deterministisch! -> In welchem Jahrtausend lebst du?
-Zeitreisen UNMÖGLICH! -> Ja... die Menschheit hat sich inzwischen daran gewöht, das sie an der "Bürde" die sie sich selbst auferlegt hat rein gar nichts ändern kann...


----------



## hdi (20. Mrz 2009)

> und weitere 50000 jahre?


Als ob es die Menschen dann noch gibt :noe:
Zumindest nicht auf diesem Planeten.
Aber ich bin froh dass ich nich im Jahr 52000 leb, das is sicher madig xD


----------



## ARadauer (20. Mrz 2009)

jetzt wirds offtopic!!!

@apo: hab mir ein paar deiner Spiele angesehen...  wirklich toll!! Würde mir wirklich gerne den Source von eine paar Sachen anschaun.

Vertreibst du die Spiele kommerziel? Hast du dir schon mal überlegt, die sachen auf j2me zu portieren und über irgendwelche j2me game seiten zu vertreiben. ich denke wenn du mit deinen spielen bei jamba rein kommst, kann man sicher nebenbei ein nettes taschengeld verdienen... ist ja sicher nicht wenig arbeit...


----------



## hdi (20. Mrz 2009)

Naja darf man sowas wie ApoBot kommerziell vertreiben? Die Spiele die es im Moment so gibt
sind doch alle von solchen Firmen, die nur sowas machen. Armory und wie sie alle heissen.

Die Spiele auf Apo's Page sind zwar nice, aber ich hab mir mal 5-6 Stück davon angekuckt.
ApoDefence, ApoPrism, ApoCheating usw das sind alles Spiele die es schon gibt, und 
die auch noch so heissen - er setzt nur ein "Apo" davor.
Und er übernimmt die Spiele z.T. wirklich fast 1:1.

Ich glaube halt schon dass er Ärger bekommen würde, wenn er die jetzt verkauft.
Es wundert mcih ehrlich gesagt schon, dass er keinen Ärger kriegt diese Games
einfach nur kostenlos zum spielen anzubieten...

zB bei diesem ApoBot.. Sorry, aber das Game ist GESTOHLEN, die Texte, die Grafiken, die Idee, 
ich meine ApoBot sieht genauso aus wie Light-Bot. Das geht schon n bisschen weit,
kann man da keinen Ärger kriegen?

edit: Damit es nich falsch rüberkommt: Die ApoGames sind genauso witzig wie 
das "Original", und es geht ja ums Programmieren usw. Also ich will nix schlecht
reden. 
Ich frag mich nur grad wie das aussieht mit der rechtlichen Lage, die Spiele sind
doch nicht Open-Source oder?


----------



## ARadauer (20. Mrz 2009)

@apo: was machst du beruflich bzw wie alt bist du?

ich denke mal, dass diese games, auch wenn das programmieren spaß macht, sehr viel arbeit ist.
wenn ich das game programmieren so drauf hätte wie du und mir das spaß macht, würde ich an deiner stelle ein paar eigene spielkonzepte umsetzen und diese könnte man dann ja auch auf diversen plattformen vertreiben. wär doch ein toller nebeneffekt.

ab einem gewissen niveau ist das was wir hier betreiben ziehmlich wertvoll, mit java programmierung kann man gut geld machen...


----------



## Apo (20. Mrz 2009)

Hi,

ich habe den Fehler mit dem Mausrad verbessert. Danke dafür!

Außerdem habe ich die Bilder der Kommandos angepasst.

Zu der anderen Diskussion. Ich schreibe grad mein Diplom zum Thema "Museumsführer mit dem Handy mittels Bluetooth". Ich hoffe bald mal fertig zu sein.  Nebenbei arbeite ich noch daran.
Ich hatte bis jetzt nicht vor, die Spiele zu verkaufen. Es ist einfach ein Hobby von mir. Ärger habe ich noch nicht bekommen. Ich nutze auch keine Ressourcen (nur bei ApoDefence die Bilder damals) von denen, sondern ich programmiere alles von Grund auf neu. Auch die Grafiken sind entweder eigenes gezeichnet oder sonst irgendwoher genommen.
Zur rechtlichen Lage kann ich mal meine Schwester fragen (ist Richterin), aber solange ich keine Ressourcen von denen nutze, dürfte ich keine Probleme mit dem Verkaufen bekommen. Sonst müsste jedes kleine Handyspiel wie Tetris oder Snake auch eine Genehmigung bekommen, weil sich SEHR viele sogar durch die komplett gleiche Optik nicht unterscheiden. Wenn ich die Spiele verkaufen würde, dann müsste ich auch z.B. die Spielfigur von ApoBot ersetzen, weil das Yu-Gi-Oh ist aus einem GBC Spiel und musste entweder es komplett selber zeichnen oder von einer freien Ressource nehmen.
Aber wie gesagt ich programmiere nur aus Spass an der Freude.
Wenn ich zu sehr von einer Spielidee kopiere oder sie nur leicht erweitere, dann frage ich vor dem Veröffentlichen den Autor. Wenn dieser nach x-Tagen nicht antwortet, werte ich das als ja  . Es gibt aber auch einige Spiele, die ich nie veröffentlicht habe, weil der Autor, dass nicht wollte. Bevor mich jetzt einer darauf einsteigt und sagt, aber man kann doch nicht einfach ohne Antwort es veröffentlichen, dem sage ich einfach: Ich programmiere alles komplett selbst und auch die Ressourcen sind verschieden. Von der ursprünglichen Idee nehme ich meistens nur die Levels und baue die mit meinem eigenen Editor einfach nach.

Um die Brücke zu ApoBot wieder zu schlagen, das Spiel ist aus 2 Gründen so entstanden. Wie schon im Thread erwähnt, möchte ich das als spielerischen Mittel nutzen, um Funktionen und Rekursion den Studenten zu erklären und weil ich noch die etwas mit der Iso-Sicht gemacht hatte. Und es mich dadurch einfach gereizt hat, dass mal umzusetzen. =)

Wenn ich wirklich Zeit hätte für größere Projekte, dann hätte ich eigene Konzepte für Spiele. Diese kleinen Spiele gehen mithilfe meiner eigenen Libary sehr schnell. Aber ein schickes Unternehmensplanspiel (wie iDecor oder TopSim) gepaart mit einem Schuss Harvest Moon ... dazu hatte ich leider noch keine Zeit.

Ich hoffe ich konnte alle Fragen beantworten.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mrz 2009)

Leider ist das nicht immer so einfach:
http://www.java-forum.org/grafik-und-spieleprogrammierung/9065-paradroid3d.html


----------



## Apo (20. Mrz 2009)

okok,

der Egon hatte es aber geschafft, weit über dieses Forum heraus mit dem Spiel bekannt zu werden (ich sage nur SUN und Gamestarartikel). Und wenn ein Spiel so bekannt ist, dann kommen leider immer viele Neider ...
Die Probleme würden bei mir aber erst auftauchen, wenn meine Spiele bekannter werden würden. Ich befrage einfach mal morgen meine Schwester dazu =)

Schade finde ich es aber auf jeden Fall, so ein schönes Spiel wie das von EgonOlsen nun nicht mehr legal downloaden zu können.


----------



## Wildcard (20. Mrz 2009)

Solange du deine Werke nicht verkaufst, wird da nicht viel passieren. Sobald Geld ins Spiel kommt, kann die Sache schon anders aussehen, also ich würde versuchen mich so gut wie möglich abzusichern bevor ich diese Entscheidung treffe.


Apo hat gesagt.:


> Schade finde ich es aber auf jeden Fall, so ein schönes Spiel wie das von EgonOlsen nun nicht mehr legal downloaden zu können.


Richtig, das war schon eine tolle Leistung.


----------



## hdi (21. Mrz 2009)

> Ich nutze auch keine Ressourcen (nur bei ApoDefence die Bilder damals)



Äh... ApoBot: Tutorial-Text von LightBot: 100% kopiert.
Ingame-Menü-Grafiken: 100% von LightBot
usw.

Oder hast du die zufällig royal free gefunden? Ich meine dein ApoBot ist einfach
ne komplette Rundum-Kopie von LightBot.
Ich betone nochmal, dass ich hier nichts schlecht reden will, mich interessiert nur die
rechtliche Lage.

Wenn ich der kommerzielle Entwickler von LightBot wäre, und dann dein ApoBot
finde mit den gleichen Grafiken und alles is geklaut, dann würde ich dich zumindest
mal anschreiben, auch wenn du es nicht verkaufst.

Denn die Leute kriegen von den ganzen Flash-Games-Portalen ja Geld dafür, 
dass es ihre Spiele dort gibt.
Und wenn du dein ApoBot, also den LightBot unter anderem Namen, der genau
das gleiche ist, 
irgendwo anders kostenlos hochlädst und man es Spielen kann, ist das schlecht
für die Entwickler von dem LightBot.

Ich würd da schon etwas aufpassen, zB durch den Link zum LightBot unten,
und auch weil er hier erwähnt wird,
bringt eine Suchanfrage bei Google evtl diesen Thread auf.
Und dann sehen die Entwickler deine Kopie, die du hier zum Download bereitstellst.

Naja..ka


----------



## Apo (21. Mrz 2009)

Also nochmal,
das mit dem Text ok, werde ich noch verändern.
Die Grafiken sind nicht aus LightBot kopiert, sondern komplett selber erstellt. Ich frage mich wie du einen Pfeil vorwärts oder die Drehung sonst darstellen möchtest, als in diesem Stil.
Ich finde die ganze Aufregung auch etwas übertrieben. Ich habe die Person angeschrieben und wenn sie nicht antwortet ok, dann veröffentliche ich das Spiel nach x-Tagen. Wenn er nun schreibt, dass es ihm so nicht passt, dann nehme ich es wieder off.

Ich finde nun sollten wir wieder über das Spiel selber reden, ob es noch Fehler gibt, was ihr euch noch wünschen würdet oder ähnliches.
Ich danke =)


----------



## hdi (22. Mrz 2009)

War wie schon mehrfach gesagt nichts gegen dich oder dein Spiel, es interessiert mich halt nur.
Die Grafiken sind vllt selbst gemacht aber sehen halt genauso aus.
Also ich finds nur etwas merkwürdig, dass sowas 100% legal sein soll.

Ich kann ja nicht Half-Life 3 programmieren und alle Level aus Half-Life 2 nachbauen,
auch wenn ich sie selbst programmiert hab. Es ist geklaut. Es ist einfach das gleiche.

Naja ok aber is ja wurscht, wenn du ihn angeschrieben hast und keiner meldet sich,
dann haben sie halt Pech gehabt


----------



## Apo (22. Mrz 2009)

Ich kann deine Einwände sehr gut verstehen. Ich habe mal meine Schwester gefragt und sie erkundigt sich, wie die rechtliche Lage dort genau ist.

Zum Spiel selber. Ich habe mal 4 etwas schwere Levels hinzugefügt. Ja, einige davon stammen aus dem Flashgame, aber ich bastle grad noch ein paar eigene neue. Dauert nur etwas =) Wenn ihr Levels gebastelt habt, schickt sie mir ruhig zu. Ich baue sie dann mit ins Spiel ein. =)
Desweiteren habe ich die Geschwindigkeit des Spielers erhöht, wie es gewünscht wurde.
Mich würde interessieren, wie lange ihr für Level 3 aus hard gebraucht habt. Und die Lösung würde mich per Screenshot oder Kurzbeschreibung sehr interessieren, falls ihr weniger Kommandos gebraucht habt, als vorgegeben.
Ich danke euch =)


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Mrz 2009)

War schon bisschen knifflig, der Level 3. So hab ich ihn gelöst:


----------



## Apo (22. Mrz 2009)

Genial, danke Illuvatar.
Meine Lösung hatte alle Kommandos benötigt. Aber ich habe zu kompliziert gedacht.
Super super =) Jetzt überlege ich es auf deine Lösung zu beschränken. =) 
Oder lieber so lassen und somit mehr Möglichkeiten zur Lösung zulassen?


----------



## Illuvatar (22. Mrz 2009)

Ein bisschen Freiraum schadet nie  Kannst ja vielleicht ein Mittelding nehmen.
Bin jetzt auch mit Level 4 fertig, den fand ich nochmal schwerer. Mit bisschen tricksen (d.h. ich spring des öfteren mal einfach in die Luft) hab ichs jetzt hingekriegt, aber da würde mich mal interessieren wie da die "Musterlösung" aussieht


----------



## Apo (24. Mrz 2009)

Musterlösungen gibt es doch nicht 

So nun ein kleines Update wieder:

- Nun kann man bei zu großen Maps mithilfe der Pfeiltasten hin- und herscrollen.
- Ein neues Level hinzugefügt
- nun bekommt man Punkte am Ende des Levels in Abhängikeit von seiner benötigten Schritte. Mehr Punkte gibt es, wenn man weniger Kommandos benötigt als vorgegeben.


Ich schreibe nun noch einen kleinen Solver. Mal schauen, ob ich ihn hinbekomme. Falls ja, kann ich euch mit vielen neuen Levels versorgen =)


----------



## hdi (24. Mrz 2009)

Wo bleibt der Source? Ich hab Lust auf ne feine Nacht-Lektüre


----------



## Apo (25. Mrz 2009)

okok, ich habe mal den Source online gebracht.
Ihr könnt ihn hier herunterladen.
Wenn ihr fragen dazu habt, fragt einfach. Ich benutze meine eigene kleine Libary dafür. Diese müsste auch recht gut kommentiert sein. Das Spiel selber ist nicht perfekt kommentiert, aber ich finde es reicht. 

Ich arbeite aber noch daran, sodass der Solver den ich geschrieben habe und gerade teste, noch nicht mit drin ist =)


----------



## henpara (15. Apr 2011)

> Echt ein schönes Spiel.
> Ein bisschen schwerere Levels und eine einstellung wie schnell die Befehle abgearbeitet werden wären toll. Zurzeit bewegt sich der "Roboter" imho noch zu langsam.


also ich fand es glatt ein bischen zu einfach... innerhalb von ca 30min so gut wie durchgespielt (hälfte schwer).


----------

